
Covid-19 business relief: an overview for startups, consultants, freelancers - rwalling
https://microconf.com/latest/covid-19-business-relief-overview
======
miiiiiike
If there are any provisions for bootstrappers who haven't pulled a paycheck in
2020.. Let me know. I can't find any.

------
curo
I'm paying most of my team as remote contractors. Seems most of this only
applies to W2 employees correct?

~~~
avalys
It sounds like they would be eligible to apply on their own.

